# Beware the Bluebird scam



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 2, 2012)

I found this ad and recognized the bike and pictures as belonging to CABE member Gary Meneghin. I believe he may have sold the bike on ebay but whoever is posting the ad is using the photos from Gary's site.
Ad:
http://minneapolis.backpage.com/Spo...gin-bluebird-26-mens-bicycle-restored/8387510

Gary's pics:
http://www.garysrestorations.com/finished/bicycle/elgin_bluebird.html


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow, Thx for the warning.

Nick


----------



## OldRider (Sep 2, 2012)

It is idiots like this that give the hobby a bad name.......


----------



## vincev (Sep 2, 2012)

He's only asking $2200?? I would like to ask him if pickup is ok and show up with the money.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 2, 2012)

Im not sure who he is but he has struck again. Its not really a scam cause I dont think anyone has really sold anything from him. He may like the attention but really its more annoying than anything


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 4, 2012)

*Update*

I sent him an email and this is the response I got back. He is most definitely a scammer and uses the same typical "I'm overseas and you can deposit it in an escow account" MO.

*From: John Stottlemyer <john.stottlemyer@gmail.com>
Sent: Monday, September 3, 2012 2:49 PM
Subject: Re: backpage response: 1935 Elgin Bluebird 26" Men's Bicycle - Restored...



Hello,


Thank you for your email. I am glad that you want to buy my 1935 Elgin Bluebird 26" Men's Bicycle - Restored and the price I am asking is US $2,200.00. From the start I want to inform you that I left the USA a couple of days ago (next day after I listed this for sale) and I came in United Kingdom with my work (I am a member of the "Save The Children Foundation"). If you still want to buy it, we can do it in a very safe way using an escrow company. They will handle the delivery and will offer you a number of days of Inspection so you can test and see that the merchandise is exactly as described by me. I will pay all shipping/escrow fees.


Thanks,
John*


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for warning us... 2,200. Dang it!


----------



## Gary Meneghin (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bluebird Scam*

THIS IS A SCAM !!! I sold this bike to a collector in St Petersburg Russia in Dec., 2011. This person does not have this bike. This is a COMMON Craiigslist scam. This is what they do.

1) look for items on eBay that have over 1000 views.
2) download the photos of the item
3) wait about 6 months and post the item for sale on Craigslist at a ridiculously low price
4) then they require that you send the money to an overseas account because they have been "transferred" out of the country

Remember the old adage - "If it is too good to be true then............" 

GARY MENEGHIN


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 24, 2012)

Many of my bicycles came from craiglist including my bluebird.
It is a great and useful concept, but succeptable for abuse not being policed...but that would cost now wouldn't it?
I always insist on a phone number and talking live before any transaction and would not even consider sending money in the manner of these scams.
Chris


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Sep 24, 2012)

This kind of scam is all over craigslist. 

If you are selling anything of value you get an e mail back from someone who is out of the country or working on an oil 

They want to get paypal info or scam you out of the product you are selling.

Just ignore them.


----------



## Waterland (Sep 26, 2012)

Never buy anything from craigslist unless you can meet the seller in person, see the product and pay them in cash.  I never deal with craigslist ads  unless the seller is within reasonable driving distance.  I have bought some decent bikes from local craigslist sellers with no issues.  Do your homework first and you'll be fine.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in no way trying to convince anybody to buy from someone long distance via Craigslist but I just had one of the coolest experiences ever. 

I always feel like the cool bikes are on the other side of the country and I was stating so while talking to a friend recently. He agreed with me and recommended that I look on Craigslist in some of those states. So I was bored one day and started looking. On the very first location I clicked on, I found one of my Top 10 Dream Bikes (my Western Flyer X-53) and I texted the guy. We started bs'ing via text and then I called him so he knew I wasn't full of crap or a scammer. I got a really good vibe from the guy, sent him a money order, he had some family come into town, said he needed a week or a little more to break it down, box it up and ship it to me. I said no problem, no big hurry. The bike shipped out and showed up and it was PERFECTLY described, well packaged. Just a GREAT experience. Through our bs'ing I found out he's a member on here as well as RRB and just a great guy. As it turns out, I'm going to be buying another one of my Top 10 Dream Bikes from him also so meeting him is kinda like some one-stop shopping for me. 

Anyway, on the flip side of that, I've dealt with some real ass-pilots. But, I guess I just wanted to state that not ALL people on Craigslist are jackholes but you should still proceed with much caution.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh....and I bought my '61 Corvette the same way. It was on Craigslist in Montana. It also was a great experience.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 26, 2012)

*So far so good...*

Just this summer we have purchased 7 bikes off CL from different states, and have had no problem -tho we are aware that we could.

Helps to use Paypal for payment, you pay a little extra to cover the fees, and we usually have them drop the bike at a local bike shop for packing. I think that helps to have a local connection that way. We spend some time talking to them as well~ we have trusted our instincts and have done fine. Some we have walked away from.

On the other side of the sale, the last Elgin we bought on CL,  6 states away, the lady dropped it at the bike shop for us right away, didn't worry about waiting for our check (her preference) to arrive. Now that's trusting!

Darcie


----------

